

Android Platformer, added a new video of game play, what do you think? - WWaldo
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1621630581/android-platformer?ref=home_location

======
orta
It seems to me that this is something that a year or two ago would be just
classed as a work of passion, you've been writing a game on and off for a
while with a friend and you have a very rudimentary engine with no polish. As
a student you should be making lots of things like this instead of asking
everyone to chip in so that it can have Art assets. Why not take more time in
polishing, or find an arts student who can help you out with art once you've
got a prototype you can show them that it works neatly.

As a student ( only a handful of years ago ) I made lots of projects like
this, but Kickstarter wasn't around then and to get art for it I just had to
prove to people that I could finish the project and not waste their time. But
Kickerstarter is here now, so I guess you'll see if people will be enthused
with the idea. If you don't hit your goal, you should consider thinking of
ways to stylise it. Programmer art can be beautiful.

~~~
WWaldo
I had planned on making the art myself in the first place, but I discovered
kickstarter and figured it was worth a shot.

I have a lot of these little projects that I work on, most of them are for my
research though. This is the only game I have had time to do for myself. The
fact is that the engine I am making can me used for anything. I have already
began work using the same basic code for a top down rpg. There is a lot more
code there than you can see from the game because of the stuff I did to make
it moldable

------
middus
You are asking for honest feedback, so… if you want to excite people about
your work, you need to be excited yourself. To my ears you sound rather bored
during the video which made me click the back-button midway. Engage!

~~~
WWaldo
I did the recording at midnight last night, I thought about that after. I
tried to sound excited, it just came across as cheesy and put on, so I went
with this approach, sorry I bored you :(

------
schme
For the video: better audio quality. I don't want to hear the sounds of your
keyboard or anything else, just the soothing sound of your voice (level-editor
part). Maybe record the video without audio, just talk to yourself for timing-
purposes and then do the audio on top.

~~~
WWaldo
I did them separately, I just used my laptop mic as I was watching the video
to do it. I don't think I have another mic around or I would record it again
:(

------
jcfrei
little side note: the audio on the video is way too low (at least on my
speakers). otherwise: I see a lot of potential in this idea, especially in the
level editor - you just gotta make sure people can use it in a
compelling/engaging way.

~~~
WWaldo
Sorry, I will try to fix that when I get home. I have been thinking about ways
to allow the editor to become more compelling. My initial idea was to set up a
server to allow people to host levels, and have a random level button in the
editor, allowing them to grab a new level and play it. I don't know if that's
what I will do or not, but it's an idea i guess. Do you have any ideas how to
make it more engaging?

~~~
jcfrei
that's the way I would go. but don't make the levels random, let the players
choose them. and implement some scoring mechanism, so players can compare how
they did on each level.

~~~
WWaldo
I am planning on adding a scoring system, I haven't figured out how I want to
do that yet though, time or what have you. Thanks for the input, I appreciate
it

------
LukaD
Reminds me a little bit of VVVVVV (thelettervsixtim.es).

